# Max RAM Finale supports?



## Hakan Yurdakul (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi people, 

I wonder sth..What is the max size of RAM for VST does Finale 2008 support? My PC's operating system is 32 bit..P4 3Ghz, and 2 GB RAM..I would buy a better PC. My sound libraries and softwares run with 32 bit operating system. Even if I buy a high memory better PC, how much of that memory would I use for VST by Finale 2008? 

Thanks so much..

Hakan


----------



## Reegs (Jun 4, 2009)

Finale is still a 32-bit app, so without some trickery (the kind employed by Logic and Vienna among others), you'll be limited to about 3.2 GB. On a 32-bit machine this will be the most your system can access anyhow. To get gigabytes and gigabytes of useable RAM you need a 64-bit operating system, with a 64-bit program. I think they have a theorectical maximum of several exabytes. Both Finale and Sibelius are still 32; they'll run on 64-bit systems but still have the RAM limit. My hunch is F11 and S7 may be 64.


----------

